# Available for Offshore trip Sat or Sunday



## Puravida704 (Jul 11, 2013)

I am available for an offshore trip from Galveston, Freeport or Maty area on Sat or Sun or overnighter. Have gear, experience and cash for fuel/bait/ice etc. Give me a call if you got room. Hard worker and will clean boat and fish afterwards. 
Brendon 
832-444-0298


----------

